# HELP!! Boat crooked on trailer (need to align and adjust)



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Short story - got the Sea Party on Hama's trailer - it needed adjusted so just as we had the Sea Party up on three points she shifted off the bow to the right and is now about 15 degrees off the center of the Bow Stop. (About 18") Way too much weight on the front of the trailer - which is why we trying to adjust it. 

Towing to a boat ramp may be the simplest solution but with the tongue weight I'm _*very leery*_ of that option. Anybody have good ideas to straiten it?

Thanks in advance.
Stressless


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

bob.. not sure how you got it in the air in the first place, i do have a set of boat stands that might help if you are able to get them where they can take some load.. 

rich


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Closest boat ramp, like where you loaded it, is probly ur best bet.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

We used a floor jack with blocking and jack stands with blocking. Got her stern up off the rails about an inch and then moved the jack to the bow where it lifted and she pitched off the bow point to the right. Both jacks in the stern were still on the blocks but torqued - so we used the jack and set her back on the bunks - askew to the right.

Hama and I thought about it and then went and sat, had a beer and said, "[email protected]". 

No damage and nothings broke - yet.


----------



## hogdogs (Apr 19, 2010)

If it is too far forward (you mention tongue weight) you can take a line around a tree and to your transom tow rings, if so equipped, and gently pull truck and trailer forward. To make this easier, shoot some watered down dish soap on hull and bunks if they are sliders rather than rollers...

Just a thought...

Brent


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*My brother ( Oceanjager) just set up a sort of crane for doing what he does. It sounds like if you can get it to him the setup would probably get it done.*


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

TURTLE said:


> *My brother ( Oceanjager) just set up a sort of crane for doing what he does. It sounds like if you can get it to him the setup would probably get it done.*


Then he might as well take to a ramp if he has to drive.
Can you jack the boat back up and move the trailer to the left??? Before you have too many more beers??


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Sent ya' a pm Bob. Easy way to do it.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

LOL - we didn't have any (none) until it came off the jacks and we tried to jack up th bow and move it to the left but she didn't want to.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

H2O, thanks for sharin' 

If you try jerkin' it off using the tree (easy now boys), instead of going back to the boat ramp, then the soapy water should help it move sooner than later...if just moving it a tad will do the trick. If I was gonna do that, then I think I'd also have the bow fastented to the trailer, with "just enough" slack, so you get some movement and can evaluate for improvment of the current situation...WITHOUT it winding up in the yard! :thumbup: Still think that floatin' it at the ramp just might be your best bet. Good Luck, and I'd recommend celebratin' AFTER Mission Complete. :thumbsup:


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Please video tape it.


----------



## KPTN (May 21, 2009)

Stressless said:


> LOL - we didn't have any (none) until it came off the jacks and we tried to jack up th bow and move it to the left but she didn't want to.


 
Maybe you should have a few more before you decide on a final course of action. JK

Just a thought. Can you put your jacks and cribbing back under the boat front and back, take the trailer wheels off the trailer and move into the correct postion and jack it up and put the wheels back on it? If you have it on concrete setting the trailer axle down on movers/piano dollys would make it easier to move.


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

kanaka said:


> Then he might as well take to a ramp if he has to drive.
> Can you jack the boat back up and move the trailer to the left??? Before you have too many more beers??


*I assumed it was mobile since it's on a trailer. I thought he may not want to clog up a ramp. I had to change the bunks on my trailer on 4th of July weekend and I'm glad there was nobody at the launch in my hood or people would have beed pissed. It took alot longer then I thought. Sounds like it's a big boat and may limit the ramps he could use to get it straight.*


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Pinksnappertrapper said:


> Please video tape it.


++1. :thumbsup: none of us want to miss this!


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

Pinksnappertrapper said:


> Please video tape it.


Is this video going to start with "hey y'all...watch this"??? :whistling:


----------



## ds_expert (Feb 12, 2011)

Gonna have to snatch it boys! :001_tongue:


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I love all these suggestions... you guys are very inventive. 

If it were me I'd take a line and take as many turns as possible between a point on the trailer and the eye bolt on the bow and make them as tight as possible as possible. Run it for a half mile to see if you get any slack, and repeat all the way to the ramp.

Come to think of it, maybe a come-along from the side attached to a tree then to the bow eyebolt. Slowly "adjust" then put a turnbuckle tight from the trailer to the eyebolt.

Then drag it to the ramp.

Jim


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

I agree though, video or pictures are a MUST!!!

Oh, and you can reduce tongue weight with putting more weight in the back. Fill the bilge with water?, Water in coolers? Dumbells, etc. Just be aware it might all shift forward if you brake hard.

Depending on where the CG is you could add air or reduce air in the tires. I'll credit that idea to Tommy Chong. I'll give a beer to the first person who can provide the reference for that.

(That idea looks good on paper, but probably won't work by the way)

Jim


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Fish-n-Fur said:


> H2O, thanks for sharin'
> 
> If you try jerkin' it off using the tree (easy now boys), instead of going back to the boat ramp, then the soapy water should help it move sooner than later...if just moving it a tad will do the trick. If I was gonna do that, then I think I'd also have the bow fastented to the trailer, with "just enough" slack, so you get some movement and can evaluate for improvment of the current situation...WITHOUT it winding up in the yard! :thumbup: Still think that floatin' it at the ramp just might be your best bet. Good Luck, and I'd recommend celebratin' AFTER Mission Complete. :thumbsup:



The fount of great ideas was heartening to see on the forum - I expected some razing from the trolls and was disappointed there either.

Regardless I took the above said idea and started first to make Stress-ing-less was the commodity in trade I did it by myself and made sure there were zero recording devices within 200 meters.

hosed the bunks down, (no soap) 1st attempt (which I gave A 5% chance) lasted about 3 secs and the light ratchet strap snapped with a fine, audible "pop". So the game kicked up a notch. 

As indicated I left about 18" of strap off the bow stop and tied a 5/8" climbing rope to each eyehook and around a 20"+ live oak. Got the Taco in low and eased into it... shudder and she slipped back just enough. figured that was good for the trailer so then troubleshot the Lenco Trim Tabs (bad actuator) bought that today and installed - slloooowwwww-ly towed over to the ramp dropped her in and got her strait enough to take to Old Man Auer to adjust correctly tomorrow morning. Gonna had down 98 about 0430 and hope to be tooling back with her before 10 whislting and doing 60.

Thanks again guys - 
Stressless


----------



## ycanti (Jul 13, 2011)

I used to do alot of dry loadings bass fishing, farm ponds no ramps. I would spray my rails down with Teflon spray. Made loading and adjusting easy. Oak trees can do wonders. Glad you got it back


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

So, if I picture it correctly you tied off the boat to a tree in two places and used your vehicle hooked to the trailer at an angle to "prod" the trailer in the right direction?

Just asking for when I might have to do the same.

Jim


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Jim T - exactly 

For safety - If done again I will buy two tow straps and adjust lengths accordingly. Put the vechale in Low and just enough torque to slide it.

Bob


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

...


----------

